# I rocked Hauntforum in Africa!



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm baaaaack.

I won't go on and on with BORING details: like how we could look out our bedroom window and watch giraffe grazing, or how a white rhino crossed the street in front of us, or how we caught a spitting Rinkholts cobra. I won't even mention watching the cheetah's feeding...

I had a great time, and when I clear this jet lag I'm going to get back to prop building.










So, do I belong to the International chapter of Hauntforum now?!?!?!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome back slimy! Glad you had a great time. Share some pics!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, twist my arm.... here's a couple of pics:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Few more...










Did I mention anything about walking the elephants?!?!?!?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here, kitty kitty kitty:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

One last one:

This one's for skullboy and the rest of you alcoholics?:










Absinthe was legal in Africa. The other bottle is wrapped in real barb wire and is refered to by the locals as "Devil's urine". It tasted terrible, but it was awesome!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow Slimy - they are some great pics. From the looks of you, you were in your "happy place". I'm very glad you had a wonderful time and came back in one piece. Were you really that close to the animals or did you use a camera with one of those extended lenses.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

slimy said:


> Few more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, my friend- I think you may be the ONLY international member right now! LOL

Do we even have anyone else except from the US and Canada?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

slimy said:


> Here, kitty kitty kitty:


Is that ribcage their meal, or did the cheetahs get a hold of one of your props?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or prop makers?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Ah, my friend- I think you may be the ONLY international member right now! LOL
> 
> Do we even have anyone else except from the US and Canada?


There's a guy from England on here, isn't there? He mentioned being in London... I'd swear it... I visited his website a few months ago and grabbed a piece of MIDI music from it; it was some score music from "Candyman" done to sound like a music box. Dunno if he's posted in a long time, can't remember the name.

Slimy: NIIIIICE!! Those pix are awesome. Sipping absinthe in Africa... you man's man you... just a regular Hemingway, you are!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Wow Slimy - they are some great pics. From the looks of you, you were in your "happy place". I'm very glad you had a wonderful time and came back in one piece. Were you really that close to the animals or did you use a camera with one of those extended lenses.


Sorry to disappoint Weiner, but my camera is not all that. I actually got that close. No extended lenses here, no photoshop, nothing. The rhino had just crossed the road ( sorry I didn't get a shot of that) and was standing about a car length away. We threw the bones to the cheetahs, and as one was eating, he actually HIT ME IN THE FOOT WITH HIS TAIL. It was incredible. The dumbest photo was the snake. We caught him and relocated him away from the lodge. As we let him go in the road, he raised up and posed for pics. I was about 18 inches from him when I took his picture. Did I mention that he was a spitter? Stupid move, but made a nice memory.

Speaking of props..... imagine what someone like davethedead would do with this:










It's a real jawbone from an African elephant. Nobody would help me smuggle it home, so it won't be in the haunt this year.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are AMAZING pictures....very cool. I love them. Where were you in Africa? vacation? Just wonderin


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome back Slimy
Beautiful pics ...
That would be cool to do.
Glad you had a good time.
Especially after you walked out of the liquor store with those 2 bottles haha


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

no freakin way --awww man i would love to do that,
now there's something you'll never forget.
cant wait to see more pics,looks like you had a great time


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Are you sure that's not Detroit? Just kidding, I grew up there and thier's no jaw bones like that, HA HA HA!

I'd love to go there and just see everything with my own eye's, I bet it's undescribable!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Home Slimy! The pics look great. Looks like you guys had a blast. For your haunt this year you need to have a safari gone bad. And you can wear a pith helmet and be the guide. You'll have to do the rock band next year. I know, your witch could be a witch doctor. Missed you, glad you're back. Wish I had gotten my hauntforum shirt before I went to Ireland, then I to could be a member of the Hauntforum International Club. I'll have it next time.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Slimy, Welcome back brother!!!!!

Glad to see you made it home in one piece.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great pics, man! Welcome home. Lookslike you had a ripper time!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

scareme said:


> Welcome Home Slimy! The pics look great. Looks like you guys had a blast. For your haunt this year you need to have a safari gone bad. And you can wear a pith helmet and be the guide. You'll have to do the rock band next year. I know, your witch could be a witch doctor. Missed you, glad you're back. Wish I had gotten my hauntforum shirt before I went to Ireland, then I to could be a member of the Hauntforum International Club. I'll have it next time.


safari gone bad........Now that would be a great theme....Have to keep that in mind for a possibility....Y'all are soooo smart!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW!!! 

just WOW!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Back,
Great pics,thanks for sharing


----------

